# 2 Berkshire Rex Females - WA



## keytoaratsheart (Sep 10, 2008)

On October 3rd we rescued 14 rex babies. Agouti, peach and black berkshire babies. They came to us about 3 weeks old and were born on August 31st. My friend and foster Katrina took the males, and I took in all of the females. Rexes and a few double rexes.

They have all been adopted out to approved, loving homes and now I have two left! They are both sweet, cute black berkshire rex rats and they are about 12 weeks old. Still growing and relativley go. 

They must go to a home that has experience with rats, if you are only interested in one, she must be housed with other rats since these guys are housed in a 5'2 tall cage with all my other girls...

If you are interested in both, you must have experience with rats and you must be an approved home. Please email me for pictures or more information on these two sweet little rex girls. 

[email protected]
There is some information on our website, www.freewebs.com/ratkey about them on our For Adoption page.

Thank you!


----------

